# Police Officer Garrett Hull



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer Garrett Hull*

Fort Worth Police Department, Texas

End of Watch Friday, September 14, 2018

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to EmailEmailShare to PrintPrintShare to MoreAddthis782
*Garrett Hull*
Police Officer Garrett Hull succumbed to a gunshot wound sustained the previous night as he and other members of the Criminal Intelligence Unit attempted to apprehend three armed robbery suspects.

The officers had been conducting surveillance of the three suspects, who had been involved in over 15 armed robberies in which three people had been shot. The suspects entered a bar on the 400 block of West Biddison Street shortly before midnight and robbed the 10 patrons at gunpoint. As they fled from the building the officers attempted to take them into custody.

All three suspects attempted to flee on foot into the surrounding neighborhood. During the foot pursuit, one of the men opened fire, striking Officer Hull in the head. Other officers returned fire and killed the subject before placing Officer Hull in a patrol car and transporting him to a hospital.

The other two suspects were apprehended nearby.

Officer Hull succumbed to his wounds the following evening.

Officer Hull had served with the Fort Worth Police Department for 17 years. He is survived by his wife and two daughter.

*Bio*

Age Not available
Tour 17 years
Badge Not available
*Incident Details*

Cause Gunfire
Incident Date Thursday, September 13, 2018
Weapon Handgun
Offender Shot and killed
plainclothes, robbery, surveillance

{"lat":"32.6986230","lon":"-97.3286300"}

*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Joel Fitzgerald
Fort Worth Police Department
505 W. Felix Street
Fort Worth, TX 76111

Phone: (817) 392-4200

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

